

PSA: You an view newest comments on HN. Help moderate them - mmaunder
https://news.ycombinator.com/newcomments

======
greenyoda
It's probably more valuable to look at newly-posted articles than it is to
look at newly-posted comments because:

\- There's no limit of space for comments, but the number of slots on the
front page is limited to only 30. So flagging off-topic and repetitive
postings to keep them from hitting the front page is probably more useful.

\- Interesting articles will never see the light of day unless somebody
notices them on the "new" page and upvotes them.

Comments, on the other hand, will be seen by whoever reads the articles where
the comments have been made. And if nobody ever reads the article, a bad
comment there won't make any difference.

